# A couple of my



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

4" frontosa








5" red zebra and a 5" red tailed botia








Random scatter of fish








4-5" fire mouth








1.5" baby kenyi


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Cool pics ,the firemouth looks mean!.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

its is so mean!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Wtf are you doing keeping a central/south american cichlid with african cichlids? They require completely different water parameters. Might not matter much now but some of those fish will die somewhere along the lines because the chemistry is not correct.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Gumby said:


> Wtf are you doing keeping a central/south american cichlid with african cichlids? They require completely different water parameters. Might not matter much now but some of those fish will die somewhere along the lines because the chemistry is not correct.
> [snapback]848851[/snapback]​


CAST AWAY YOUR IGNORANCE AND EMBRACE THE COMING KNOWLEDGE, SIR!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=66123&hl=
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=66123&hl=

now be more reasonable and don't spout such bullshit regarding cichlids again. Thankyou


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice colors!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Wtf are you doing keeping a central/south american cichlid with african cichlids? They require completely different water parameters. Might not matter much now but some of those fish will die somewhere along the lines because the chemistry is not correct.
> [snapback]848851[/snapback]​


thanks for that but i think i no what im doing thoues africans are only gonna be in there for a while longer.
so just back down!







lol


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> CAST AWAY YOUR IGNORANCE AND EMBRACE THE COMING KNOWLEDGE, SIR!
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=66123&hl=
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=66123&hl=
> ...


When talking cichlids, dont mess with this man


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I used to have 6 FH with 30 Malawi cichlids and they all got along. No problemo!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

BTW-nice fish and setup


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

rchan11 said:


> I used to have 6 FH with 30 Malawi cichlids and they all got along. No problemo!
> [snapback]849866[/snapback]​


I can see the firemouth with the Africans..... but FH's, 6 FH'S with Africans is not too smart, quite dumb as a matter of fact


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Africans and centrals can be kept together, just introduce them to the water conditions slowly.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> When talking cichlids, dont mess with this man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only on pfury though... On more, ah, 'developed' forums i'm just a faceless mid-ranker


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a nice front. awesomefish


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Air Force, your fire mouth looks like one bad ass, it even has an evil look to it. Maybe its just the picture.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

armac said:


> I can see the firemouth with the Africans..... but FH's, 6 FH'S with Africans is not too smart, quite dumb as a matter of fact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They FH rarely bothered the Malawi at all. Not mixing CA,SA and African cichlids is overrated. They shared my 266g for 6 months until I gave them to LFS.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great looking fish


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Believe what you wish, the fact of the matter is that the African Rift Lakes are very different from the tropical rivers and lakes of south/central america. Not only are they different as far as water paramaters goes(Lake Malawi pH averages from 8.5-8.6), but the type of habitat in each place is quite different. If you were mixing African river fish(ie: kribensis), I'd say it's cool. There are some Central American cichlids that can tolerate higher pH but the hardness of their water is different.

See these: 
http://malawicichlids.com/mw01011.htm 
http://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/hr/lake_malawi_cichlids.asp
Not a single African rift lake has an average pH below 8.0.

Perhaps the fish can live just fine in subpar water conditions, but to see them in their optimal coloration/health, proper parameters and habitat conditions should be met. Mbunas live in rocky habitats, SA/CA fish take refuge in butress roots of trees, fallen logs, plants, and some rocks (albeit different type of rocks and geological formations). 
Both SA/CA and African Cichlids have lived in different water conditions for thousands of years and their gentics have evolved accordlingly. To throw them in a tank of sub par water conditions that are condtrary to their genetic evolution and expect them to live perfectly is just asinine.

If you're not interested in proper fish keeping, go for it, keep mbunas with firemouths.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Gumby i cant help but laud your interpretation of "Proper Fish Keeping", when you decry CAs+rift lakers, yet support rift lakers+riverine species. That is utter hypocrisy. You need to seriously work on your opinion.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

True, riverine species do have a quite different habitat. I guess if i'm arguing for the habitat thing as well, that shouldn't have been mentioned. As far as water parameters are concerned, riverine species and SA/CA are *almost* a dead match (depending on species and origin, of course).


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

how about we dont bother with arguesing about this lol its a different topic we have settaled on gumby has lost this fight to "PIRANHA45"

and thanks everyone on the complements!!!


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Gumby said:


> Wtf are you doing keeping a central/south american cichlid with african cichlids? They require completely different water parameters. Might not matter much now but some of those fish will die somewhere along the lines because the chemistry is not correct.
> [snapback]848851[/snapback]​










HAHA, You've got it wrong....
They wont die....They WILL adapt.
They may not breed(well for the better aquarist they may) but they definately aren't going to die....
I wouldn't mix the two because I like to focus on the lake they're from...Doesn't matter though.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

if i get that female fire mouth a mate she will breed ill do it i no i can lol


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

I don't know if I have ever seen a front with crossing stripes. What kind is that?


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

beautiful colors


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

Im adding my two cents i have a jack a green terror an a firemouth in with my mixed malawis an there doing GREAT, my water ph is 7.4 all my fish have been accimated to the ph threw a drip system an i for one have always mixed my cichlids i even had brackish convicts at one point, ohh an btw don't bother dragging it out with P45 u are not going to win this one.


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

btw for the preson that asked the front is a 7 stripe burundi(spelling might be off) but iots one of the most seen of the 3 kinds i know.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

adamnhollie said:


> btw for the preson that asked the front is a 7 stripe burundi(spelling might be off) but iots one of the most seen of the 3 kinds i know.
> [snapback]862646[/snapback]​


Thanks, wasn't sure, kinda looked like a kigoma mix of some kind.


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

alot of fronts stripes blend like that nothing special.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

adamnhollie said:


> btw for the preson that asked the front is a 7 stripe burundi(spelling might be off) but iots one of the most seen of the 3 kinds i know.
> [snapback]862646[/snapback]​


There is no such thing as a 7 stripe Burundi. It's either a burundi or it's not. Does it have the same amount of stripes on the opposite side? That fish is a cross between a kigoma and a burundi. Kigoma parents somewhere along his/her lineage probably a generation or more ago.

MAYBE a mutation from incestual breeding over several generations if you know for sure that he/she came from Burundi parents.


----------

